# Rlt Full Lume Dial



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have been working on this one for a while and have finally got it about right I think ?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

That is VERY nice indeed!!!!!!


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

That's a cracker, Roy - I like the new case shape... and the white on black date dial is a nice touch.

-- Tim


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Roy said:


> I have been working on this one for a while and have finally got it about right I think ?


Yes, I think you have too


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

in_denial said:


> That's a cracker, Roy - I like the new case shape... and the white on black date dial is a nice touch.
> 
> -- Tim


Nice... how ever I was thinking why not white date dial....

JP


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice!









Goes well with the brown strap too!


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

Very nice







i think it would look better with plain black hands


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree with Scott, "rousey."


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Me too, let the lume of dial do the work and let the hand be in silhouette.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Dunno.....sorry Roy just played with it a bit, I like the lume hands but think a white date dial would look nicer.....










Whatever though, I like the watch....I love a good lume!









best regards David


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice Roy, I think it looks great









How about undated, if no one can agree on white/black etc


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Superb Roy - it looks great


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Very nice Roy, I think it looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know what day it is without a date wheel?









Looks good to me Roy.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I usually ask someone.....









Dates dont matter anyway, its what day it is that counts


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

jasonm said:


> I usually ask someone.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to know the date for pay day tomorrow.

But i don't need it on a watch.

Black hands look good in the day but lumed look better at night


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I agree with the consensus Roy, very nice. Will it be ETA 2824-2 inside?

Andrew.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Boxbrownie said:


> Dunno.....sorry Roy just played with it a bit, I like the lume hands but think a white date dial would look nicer.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good with black hands







(I'd be happy with either black _or_ lume  ).

I do prefer the black date wheel though. It balances the weight of the '9' better









Cheers


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I usually ask someone.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I need a date wheel on all my watches. This is what happens at my work.

"What day is it"?

"Tuesday"

"No, date not day"

"Oh, 14th innit"?

"I am asking you"

"I think it's the 14th, 14th or 15th anyway, it's not the 16th yet.............."

What's the size and likely cost?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The all black hands look daft.

There's nowt wrong with the original.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Cracking design! but....

I like the all black hands as being a full lume dial you don't need more lume on the hands...

Don't like the second hand though... looks too Vostok needs more of a speedmaster.....

Just my humble Opinions...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mark, thats funny









It looks like the RLT 16 40mm case ( dunno what Tim was talking about







'new' )


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Great looking watch Roy, well done









I prefer the black hands and like Jason undated











jasonm said:


> Dates dont matter anyway, its what day it is that counts


Here`s a novel idea, how about a watch (not this one) with a full day but no date?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Jasons should permanently show Friday 13


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

I like the original too...very much...maybe move the date to 6:00 or stick it between 4:00-5:00 (like the Archimede Pilot)?

Dumb question...Is it even possible to lume a date wheel?


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

I wonder if Roy can make a Jeremy Beadle watch? At least there would be no discussion on hand choice


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

SharkBike said:


> I like the original too...very much...maybe move the date to 6:00
> 
> Dumb question...Is it even possible to lume a date wheel?


Good idea - date at six would look great









It should be possible to lume a date wheel - quite useful until midnight


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Date at 6 would need a special date wheel wouldnt it?

I love the hands on this watch


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

rousey said:


> I wonder if Roy can make a Jeremy Beadle watch? At least there would be no discussion on hand choice


What you mean one hand bigger than the other


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Do I actually have to make a post saying that I like this watch?









N'est-ce pas que 'c'est entendu'?


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Very nice IMO.

All Black hands though would make it easier to read at night. Black date wheel looks cool!!!

I'd have one!!!


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

nursegladys said:


> rousey said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if Roy can make a Jeremy Beadle watch? At least there would be no discussion on hand choice
> ...


Or a bad hand


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Griff said:


> Jasons should permanently show Friday 13


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

rousey said:


> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the 'lume on lume' hands, which seem to work a lot better than you would imagine.

Got a Seiko Kinetic Military with full lume dial and (thin-ish) hands, and it's quite difficult to see the time in the dark.

OK,







I am 63 and drink too much.....................


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I like it, but agree with the others who suggested all-black hands


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

I like it exactly as your first photo Roy.

I've been looking for a full lume watch for a while and was leaning towards the Citizen but this would be a definite buy from me.









Cheers

Alasdair


----------



## peterh (Feb 6, 2007)

I like it, just as it is.

I would be more inclined to buy a watch with date function; even if I can remember the date, there is always someone in the office asking â€œwhatâ€™s the dateâ€

As for the hands, the lumed hands look great. Imho the black hands look to heavy; they may or may not be more suitable for night use, but detract from the watches â€œdaytimeâ€ elegance, which is when I use my watch most.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

The only thing I am unsure of is the date wheel. Don't know whether black on white would be better or not, but otherwise I think it's great as is.

Any more details, movement, price, availability, ??

Can you do a diver version??







:tongue2:







No, seriously, I need it to be baby-barf-proof.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

IMHO Roy got it right with the first pic









I have a Candino full lume with lume hands and although not as nice as the ones on the RLT, they really do work.

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I was going to say: For me, I think there is too of this "can I have bells on it" malarky. As I'm sure Roy just wants to know if you want one or not.

But at the risk of getting shot down - I won't. 

Roy - I like it just as it is.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Did you say bells? Hmmmm...hadn't thought about that.

Roy?


----------



## Slots (Dec 11, 2006)

That is nice!

I would certainly be interested in buying one - great looking watch.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Original pic for me is the most balanced. It's a damn good looking watch.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Jasons should permanently show Friday 13


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like the black date wheel it balances the dial better, hands I could go either way but prefer the the lumed to the black.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

SharkBike said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Jasons should permanently show Friday 13










WLF

















As for the latest RLT, I like it Roy 

BTW What size 37mm


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Im not suprised that Roy hasnt posted since the original topic started,he wouldnt be able to get a word in edgeways and he would need to build at least 25 different combinations of watch to keep you lot happy


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

ESL said:


> I was going to say: For me, I think there is too of this "can I have bells on it" malarky. As I'm sure Roy just wants to know if you want one or not.


Suppose if someone actually DID want bells, Roy could mount it on top of a bicycle bell...something like this...










...and Mel would be happy too...safer bicyclists on the road and all.

(Oh, Roy, I really do like the design, and if the exchange rate allows, I will seriously consider buying one.)


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Griff said:
> ...


Sorry Jason...slow day at work today...couldn't resist. I have a feeling this won't be the last time that old "What do you look like?" thread comes back to haunt us all.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Roy said:


> I have been working on this one for a while and have finally got it about right I think ?


Very nice watch Roy, I like it as is !!


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Here's a similar one I bought years ago in the USA, which I like quite a lot, black hands work for me.










Dave S


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Roy said:


>


Lovely - but I'm with the black hands brigade - I think the lumed ones just add an extra unwanted shade during the day when it will be mostly seen.

My seiko kinetic has some form of lumed dial (it's so bright it completely overpowers the delicately lumed hands, so time telling is nearly impossible)


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Sweet watch Roy, I like it just as it is.

Any price point as yet?

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Roy said:


> I have been working on this one for a while and have finally got it about right I think ?












Very nice Roy. When will it become available?


----------



## grayman (May 25, 2006)

First of all: Thanks, Roy, for considering an all-lume dial. Aside from being a good alternative to the usual white-on-black color scheme of most tool/military watches, these fulfill a very important purpose, at least for me. The all-lume dial, with dark hands and markers is by far the most legible combination for night-time reading. Since I can't see my clock at night due to poor eyesight, I rely on a watch with excellent lume. I have one watch with a full-lume dial and lumed hands with a thin, dark outline. When the brighter lume of the hands begins to fade, the watch becomes illegible. There is not enough contrast between the hands' outline and the dial.

Because of the above, I vote with those who have requested Roy to consider the non-lumed hands. As to a choice between the black-on-white or white-on-black date, put me in the "no date" camp.

In any event, thanks again Roy for creating another good reason for buying a new watch. Hope the project moves ahead.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I am making it just as it is in the first picture that I posted. I can fit a white date wheel should anyone want one.

I am only making 10 pieces to start with.

The case is 40mm with display back. Eta 2824 automatic.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Roy said:


> I am making it just as it is in the first picture that I posted. I can fit a white date wheel should anyone want one.
> 
> I am only making 10 pieces to start with.
> 
> The case is 40mm with display back. Eta 2824 automatic.


Great news - you can definitely put me down for one.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I'm in Roy!


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Nalu said:


> I'm in Roy!


I'd like one as well please Roy- #4 please, if there is any numbering.










-- Tim


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Mark, thats funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright smarty-pants - new to me







I guess I never looked closely enough at the RLT-16/14 pictures and assumed they were the same as the RLT-69 case...

-- Tim


----------



## Vlad24 (May 22, 2005)

Nice watch Roy!

Can you put me down for #10?

Cheers!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Please add me to the Top Ten list Roy...sent you an email.

Thank you.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

bugger, i missed this thread somehow and i've asked for a lume dialed RLT a few times now, if anyone drops out or anymore are available i'll take one.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

You can`t rush an artist


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm just making the dials, it wont be long.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

That's great news Roy...have you determined a price?

Hey..just realized I've reached 200 posts...jeez, took long enough...guess I should participate in the "Happy Birthday" and "Introduce Yourself" threads more frequently.

But, no way I'll be posting in the Politics forum...it's a mine field in there.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> That's great news Roy...have you determined a price?


No price yet but not expensive.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> But, no way I'll be posting in the Politics forum...it's a mine field in there.


It`s easy, you just post something like " (Fill in name of your choice) you`re a complete and utter twonk and haven`t a grasp of what is really going on"







:lol:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Roy said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > That's great news Roy...have you determined a price?
> ...


Roy, can you put me down for one too please, if any are still available?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Robert said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike said:
> ...


I need to go through and see who have definetly already said that they want one. I will make some more after the initial first 10 anyway.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Nalu said:


> I'm in Roy!


If numbered, I'd like number 8.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > But, no way I'll be posting in the Politics forum...it's a mine field in there.
> ...


Even if you're a member of the "No Really, I Haven`t A Clue, Club"?


----------



## Slots (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't know if I was in the running for a watch, but I certainly stated an interest.

Unfortunately my expenditure this month has greatly exceeded my income...









Roy. could you scratch me off any list, and give my place to someone else - sorry.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry Roy I'm going to have to pass this on this one due to cash or lack of it









But for future purchases, what's next on the RLT list


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Roy said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > Roy said:
> ...


I'm still deffo up for one (#4 if possbile, and if you are firing up the engraver) - my birthday is mid-July but I'm sure we'll be sorted before then with your work-rate, Roy!

cheers

-- Tim


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Roy......are the hands Super Luminova...and how much will it be please?

Best regards David


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> Roy......are the hands Super Luminova...and how much will it be please?
> 
> Best regards David


Yes they are, I do not have a price yet , sorry.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

These will be ready this week.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Great Stuff









Alasdair


----------



## peterh (Feb 6, 2007)

Can't wait, superb looking watch.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Just in time for Father's Day (this Sunday). I've already prepped the 710 for it...just hope she can afford one...and that I made the Top Ten list.









Can't wait either...the pics looks great.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Damn good idea, Roy, send the invoice to the 710


----------



## Vlad24 (May 22, 2005)

I would still like #10 (if numbered)


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Cheers Roy,

I'm looking forward to getting my hands on it!









-- Tim


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

in_denial said:


> Cheers Roy,
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting my hands on it!
> 
> ...


me too


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Ready to ambush the postie tomorrow - and my big red psycho dog in reserve if he doesn't have the watch.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Mine's arrived - 11:10 this morning.

Julian L


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cool!!

Lets see some photos and some feedback!









Chop chop, whats keeping you!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Here's mine - fantastic detail and wearing already.


















Alasdair


----------



## steveP (May 23, 2003)

I really like the look of that!! Love the hands and the dial - very clean and legible.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Collected mine from the post office today. I've been waiting for darkness to photograph it in its full glory.

Here it is pictured with my other new arrival, '36.

Both are absolutely stunning.

5 second exposure


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

Very nice Ron , Robert i dont need to know the pay day ,the 710 informs me like fking clock work mate


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Mine arrived today...made it all the way across the Atlantic and to my front door in less than a week. I don't really where to start, so I'll let these quick pics speak for me.

What I can say is that I'm really, really thrilled with it. The dial looks like vanilla ice cream in daylight and even has a kinda ice cream texture to it. It glows a proud and magnificant green in the dark.

Roy, you've done a fantastic job, and I wouldn't change a thing. Thank you.

*RLT 41 Full Lume*


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

*RLT 41 Full Lume & RLT 13*


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

..and the money shot of THE LUUUUUUUUME.

*RLT 41 Full Lume*










]


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Let's not forget the back side...very nice.

*RLT 41 Full Lume*


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> ..and the money shot of THE LUUUUUUUUME.
> 
> *RLT 41 Full Lume*
> 
> ...


Looks good Sharkbike & with a lume shot like that, will need my sunglasses


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

As you can see by the pics, I spent nearly twenty whole minutes taking photos of my new arrival, some side-by-side with my RLT-13 for comparison, then took the time to resize 'em, upload 'em, and post 'em...in the correct order too.

Only one comment?

Is it that the RLT-41 is simply not everyone's cup of tea...or do my photos suck?

What gives?


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> As you can see by the pics, I spent nearly twenty whole minutes taking photos of my new arrival, some side-by-side with my RLT-13 for comparison, then took the time to resize 'em, upload 'em, and post 'em...in the correct order too.
> 
> Only one comment?
> 
> ...


Well I for one like the pictures and have browsed them many times already. I love this watch in every respect.

But I can't afford one









I hope a lack of responses doesn't put you off doing this in the future 

Toby - sulking quietly at this desk


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> Only one comment?
> 
> Is it that the RLT-41 is simply not everyone's cup of tea...or do my photos suck?
> 
> What gives?










It's a bummer when that happens.

I think the pics are great too, especially the lume shot, but I don't have any need for nor have any interest in a full lumed watch though and that's why I didn't show much interest in this thread, sorry.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

it's a slow time of year sharky, long days, not many members are here, don't get hung up about it.

People ignore my posts all the time


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> As you can see by the pics, I spent nearly twenty whole minutes taking photos of my new arrival, some side-by-side with my RLT-13 for comparison, then took the time to resize 'em, upload 'em, and post 'em...in the correct order too.
> 
> Only one comment?
> 
> ...


I've got mine, but it's waiting in its box for my birthday. When I unwrap it I'll take some photos, and if yours are the same quality as mine, I'll be able to tell you that they suck









As someone (can't remember who







) said on this thread, it's a busy time of year in the Real World, so we don't get much time to compose our carefully thought-out posts...

-- Tim

P.S. one change I'm thinking of for the '41 is a deployant clasp - anyone tried one yet?


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> As you can see by the pics, I spent nearly twenty whole minutes taking photos of my new arrival, some side-by-side with my RLT-13 for comparison, then took the time to resize 'em, upload 'em, and post 'em...in the correct order too.
> 
> Only one comment?
> 
> ...


As you can see by the picture of mine I love the watch.

Problem may also be that it is on page 7 of an old thread and maybe not read now by many people.

Oh and your photos suck









Only kidding


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Ya' know, I've worn this watch just about every day since it arrived...I never do that. It's not just the lume. The dial has a real beauty to it. Today I was driving while wearing a pair of polarized sunglasses. When I looked down at it under sunlight, it gave off a spectrum of colors, almost diamond-like. It really is something.

It is funny how you can post something on a forum, any forum, and think it's really interesting (especially if you've had a few glasses of wine), then it just sinks out of sight with nary a hint of interest from anybody. I was by no means upset or hung up about it, just curious why the 41 isn't causing more of a stir.

Oh, and I don't know s&$t about photography...I just hold still, aim the thing, and hope for the best. So, please feel free to point out my suckiness...I know.









Tim - when the heck is your birthday? And how the heck can you stand the wait? I ripped open the box the moment it arrived....no way I could've set it aside. You have amazing willpower.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Put mine today on my fave Di-modell strap. What do you all think.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks great


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have to agree with Jason it does look good









As for the strap might have to get one of those myself


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

that strap is so like the 70's straps Timex put on some of their sportier watches (I bet the Di-Modell is slightly better quality though 







).


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Timex put on some of their sportier watches


On their what?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Very cool...I'm really digging the strap Roy put on it, so haven't even thought of changing, but I like that.

Speaking of Roy...where'd he go?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm still here.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Roy said:


> I'm still here.


Thanks for sorting that for me Roy. Well pleased with it.









Alasdair


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Alas said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still here.
> ...


Your most welcome,


----------

